
Taking the Leap: From Banking to Tech - Ataub24
http://alexstechthoughts.com/post/46247758456/taking-the-leap-from-banking-to-tech#.UVBRSZqpsaE.hackernews
======
cmutty
I definitely agree with most of your points especially understanding and using
the product. It would infuriate me when people would walk into a Zipcar
interview having never even considered signing up. My only concern is how long
do you wait after starting to use the product before reaching out? <1 week
shows you signed up just for the interview, a month seems reasonable but too
soon to say you're a super user, while anything longer means you're spending
less time w/o a job...unless you're still banking.

